# Hunter Controller



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey all,
I have the Hunter Controller that's about 10 years old.
It's got 6 zones, but zones 5 & 6 don't come on, which isn't a big deal because I think that they were originally for the back of my house which I have no reason to water anymore.
My issue is that I don't know how to remove those zones from my controller? They always get in the way when I'm trying to program my sprinkles and have to set the timers for them to zero all the time, and I don't always remember to do it.
Any suggestions on how to get rid of them?

Dan


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Danno99 said:


> Hey all,
> I have the Hunter Controller that's about 10 years old.
> It's got 6 zones, but zones 5 & 6 don't come on, which isn't a big deal because I think that they were originally for the back of my house which I have no reason to water anymore.
> My issue is that I don't know how to remove those zones from my controller? They always get in the way when I'm trying to program my sprinkles and have to set the timers for them to zero all the time, and I don't always remember to do it.
> ...


I don't know much about those controllers. The Rainbird I have will show unused zones because the module in the controller. It basically will show all zones that it's capable to hold. If that makes sense.


----------

